# Special Policy 16018- Diesel Particulate Sensor Warranty



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome! Now they just need to do that for the NOx and O2 sensors and the DEF reservoir!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Awesome! Now they just need to do that for the NOx and O2 sensors and the DEF reservoir!


There is a recall on the NOX position 1 sensor


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Which sensor is this (location)?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

This is odd. Confirmed this info by looking up my VIN on VIS. The special coverage policy only covers sensor failure. The odd part is I do not know why they chose this sensor to cover, as it seem to be less of a known issue than the HO2S or the NOxS.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

*ondition:*
On some 2014-2015 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, equipped with a 2.0L diesel engine (RPO LUZ), a diagnostic trouble code P24AE, P24AF, P24C6 or P24C7 may set as a result of exhaust particulate sensor failure caused by either sensor contamination or sensor damage from humidity in the exhaust.
*Special Coverage Adjustment*
This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 10 years or 120,000 miles (193,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership. 
For vehicles covered by Vehicle Service Contracts, all eligible claims with repair orders on or after October 31, 2016, are covered by this special coverage and must be submitted using the labor operation codes provided with this bulletin. Claims with repair orders prior to October 31, 2016, must be submitted to the Service Contract provider.
*Correction*
Dealers are to replace the exhaust particulate sensor as necessary. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

smkn600ctd said:


> Which sensor is this (location)?


The particulate matter sensor is the last sensor in the exhaust system, it is behind the SCR.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I wonder if GM is trying to stand by the emissions system now since it's about to put out another diesel Cruze.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> *ondition:*On some 2014-2015 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, equipped with a 2.0L diesel engine (RPO LUZ), a diagnostic trouble code P24AE, P24AF, P24C6 or P24C7 may set as a result of exhaust particulate sensor failure caused by either sensor contamination or sensor damage from humidity in the exhaust.*Special Coverage Adjustment*This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 10 years or 120,000 miles (193,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership.
> For vehicles covered by Vehicle Service Contracts, all eligible claims with repair orders on or after October 31, 2016, are covered by this special coverage and must be submitted using the labor operation codes provided with this bulletin. Claims with repair orders prior to October 31, 2016, must be submitted to the Service Contract provider.*Correction*Dealers are to replace the exhaust particulate sensor as necessary. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer.


my car has this code....has for a couple months.

NICE.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> The particulate matter sensor is the last sensor in the exhaust system, it is behind the SCR.


If this is correct,then it's not a dpf sensor, but an exhaust sensor AFTER the SCR.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've not heard about too many people having this code, but it has popped up a couple times. One member, I think it was @revjpeterson did a DIY on replacement.

Too bad it's limited to 120K miles. That rules me out.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Is this applicable in Canada or just in the U.S.?


boraz said:


> my car has this code....has for a couple months.
> 
> NICE.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

DslGate said:


> If this is correct,then it's not a dpf sensor, but an exhaust sensor AFTER the SCR.


Correct. This sensor serves as sort of a final check to the emissions system to detect if any kind of particulate matter has made it through the previous stages of the emissions system. It is the final sensor in the exhaust system, approximately at the point where the exhaust crosses the rear axle. 



diesel said:


> I've not heard about too many people having this code, but it has popped up a couple times. One member, I think it was @*revjpeterson* did a DIY on replacement.
> 
> Too bad it's limited to 120K miles. That rules me out.


Yes, I was one of only 2 or 3 issues with this sensor that have appeared on the forum. I'm looking forward to seeing the full coverage letter. The clip posted on the previous page of this thread looks like it is only for failures after 10/31/16, which would mean I won't be reimbursed for my sensor ($136), but I'm still holding out hope there will be a reimbursement clause in the full, official letter. I know Chrysler has refused me reimbursement in the past for DIY repairs, because the dealer did not perform the diagnosis or repair, so even if there is a reimbursement clause, I still might be out of luck.

Additional information about this sensor, its location, etc. can be found at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...matter-sensor-exhaust-particulate-sensor.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> Is this applicable in Canada or just in the U.S.?


not showing on vin check...yet.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I've not heard about too many people having this code, but it has popped up a couple times. One member, I think it was @*revjpeterson* did a DIY on replacement.
> 
> Too bad it's limited to 120K miles. That rules me out.


Diesel ,your post about [ its finely my turn] want was the outcome? every time I click on it I get a blank page.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Correct. This sensor serves as sort of a final check to the emissions system to detect if any kind of particulate matter has made it through the previous stages of the emissions system. It is the final sensor in the exhaust system, approximately at the point where the exhaust crosses the rear axle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would be able to be reimbursed. That is just referring to service contracts and how claims are processed.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup mine went bad at 40k i think

Funny dealer said my car was an odd ball due to sensor ussues. Now we have thus a nox and an o2 and i think an egt sensor. All on gms bulletin. All ones that gm said tough ****


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Got my recall letter for the NoX sensor today. It indicates I get a firmware update as well. They also indicated that I get a manual regen too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We got our letter as well. We just had NOx #1 and the O2 replaced (cost was covered by GM), as well as a fuel-trim re-map. NOx #2 pops a code here and there, but it'll go away, and then come back. But it doesn't affect the running of the car. The dealer should replace it for free (as a warranty to the previous fix), but it's not critical at this point.

Not too in a rush to have this done, since it was basically done already, but it'll be there if we need them replaced again - or if the tune adjustment as part of the recall seems to have a positive effect.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Got my letter last night saying it was a voluntary recall but I didn't see a 120000 or ten year max on it. 
I haven't had a sensor issue and I have 131000 miles. I asked myself when I seen the letter if it isn't broke don't fix it or should I replace it to avoid possible future issues.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Got my letter last night too. It did mention something about not getting it done could be considered failure to perform proper maintenance on your vehicle and that it also may cause your vehicle to fail some emissions tests. Not sure if that is just standard disclaimer stuff or not, but something to think about. I don't want to jinx it, but I too am one of the "lucky" ones who have had no issues with the emissions sensors (currently @ 72,000 miles). I don't want to ruin a good thing. I think I will wait until there is more information on how the recal, etc. effect the car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Got my letter last night too. It did mention something about not getting it done could be considered failure to perform proper maintenance on your vehicle and that it also may cause your vehicle to fail some emissions tests. Not sure if that is just standard disclaimer stuff or not, but something to think about. I don't want to jinx it, but I too am one of the "lucky" ones who have had no issues with the emissions sensors (currently @ 72,000 miles). I don't want to ruin a good thing. I think I will wait until there is more information on how the recal, etc. effect the car.


your replaced def tank has nothing to do with emissions?

interesting.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Diesel ,your post about [ its finely my turn] want was the outcome? every time I click on it I get a blank page.


Car's in the body shop this week, and going to the dealer next week to address. I'll definitely keep everybody posted.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

boraz said:


> your replaced def tank has nothing to do with emissions?
> 
> interesting.


It was for the heater element and it never effected the drivability of the car. So no, I personally don't consider that an emissions issue related to what this "recall" is covering and/or fixing.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Gator said:


> Got my letter last night saying it was a voluntary recall but I didn't see a 120000 or ten year max on it.
> I haven't had a sensor issue and I have 131000 miles. I asked myself when I seen the letter if it isn't broke don't fix it or should I replace it to avoid possible future issues.


Two separate things. The letters for the NOX1 recall are the ones currently arriving in mailboxes. The Particulate Matter Sensor is a special coverage, similar to the negative battery cable, accelerator pedal stalk, and electric power steering programs.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Two separate things. The letters for the NOX1 recall are the ones currently arriving in mailboxes. The Particulate Matter Sensor is a special coverage, similar to the negative battery cable, accelerator pedal stalk, and electric power steering programs.


Thanks for clarifying ;-)


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I received the nox1 recall letter as well today, I currently have 23k km on it with no issues, they don't mention anything about when nor a time limit to be replaced or consequences if not replaced asap, question is it mandatory, how's the new fix working on the car? I'm of the principle if it's not broken don't fix, they should lay some light in this recall fix.








Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I apparently jinxed it. Threw P11DC tonight on my way home from work. From some research, it's for Nox sensor #2; not #1 which seems to be now covered by this recent recall. Hopefully I can get this issue addressed with no money coming out of my pocket. It also looks like i'll be getting the ECM calibration and the DPF cleaning sooner than I had hoped. Ugh.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pacolino said:


> I received the nox1 recall letter as well today, I currently have 23k km on it with no issues, they don't mention anything about when nor a time limit to be replaced or consequences if not replaced asap, question is it mandatory, how's the new fix working on the car? I'm of the principle if it's not broken don't fix, they should lay some light in this recall fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going to ignore this ,happy with the way this car has been working with fleece tune.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Received other letter yesterday on the 120000 or ten years. Done past that. We should all get covered regardless of mileage.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

got mine.

car will go in for this, the nox1 and oil pan gasket

yay.


----------

